# Rest in peace, Yamauchi-san...



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2013)

According to BBC, Yamauchi Hiroshi passed away at the age of 85. It's difficult to express just how much he has done for video gaming since 1983, but the former president of Nintendo changed everything in the 53 years he ran the company. 

So pay your respects.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Bowser (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Video game savior, without you the world would have been a much different place :/

May you and Gunpei Yokoi continue to entertain the world with your legacies


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Hah, the RPG hater. And the borderline bigot. Swell guy.

Well, he still was probably one of the most influential guys in gaming, and there's some truth to his RPG statement () AND Nintendo was better when he was President so he's cool in my book. Fuck social justice.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hah, the RPG hater. And *the borderline bigot*. Swell guy.



? 

Would love to hear the story behind that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P. fellow Hiroshi-san. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> AND Nintendo was better when he was President so he's cool in my book. Fuck social justice.



Debatable. If we're talking about handhelds then in terms of execution, Iwata made history with the DS family despite Yamauchi coming up with the idea. GBA family was fun of course.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace savior of gaming.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

Peaceful Rest, great one. Legacy tactics...
Yamauchi was a boss. In every meaning of the word.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Yamauchi, you shall always remain a gaming pioneering legend.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

He died of a painful heart.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> ?
> 
> Would love to hear the story behind that.



He said something along the lines of "People who play RPGs are depressed gamers who like to sit alone in their dark rooms and play slow games" in some interview, in the same interview I think he boasted about never playing a video game before, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

He's right, always loved my dark rooms .


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> He said something along the lines of "People who play RPGs are depressed gamers who like to sit alone in their dark rooms and play slow games" in some interview, in the same interview I think he boasted about never playing a video game before, but don't quote me on that.



Hey if people can invest days into a game purely leveling up he has a right to call it slow.

But i wonder if you are a happy gamer if you spend time playing Mario party 1 - 8.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2013)

> Hey if people can invest days into a game purely leveling up he has a right to call it slow.



How can you justify a insult to one of the biggest genre's in video games and to its fanbase? Just because the guy is from one of the sleaziest companies during their hay day?

Just as bad as people believing when Miyamoto was covering his ass for calling Donkey Kong Country fans shallow.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He died of a painful heart.



What in the world does this mean?


----------



## Mako (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> How can you justify a insult to one of the biggest genre's in video games and to its fanbase? Just because the guy is from one of the sleaziest companies during their hay day?
> 
> Just as bad as people believing when Miyamoto was covering his ass for calling Donkey Kong Country fans shallow.



You quite sure he said any of these things?

 Lol.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2013)

(Remembers when Nintendo 64 was presented to the public) 

Goodbye my man.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What in the world does this mean?



While the company is stronger financially it's reputation has declined among the masses. Nintendo isn't as respected as they once were. Seeing that made his heart skip more beats than it should .


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> How can you justify a insult to one of the biggest genre's in video games and to its fanbase? Just because the guy is from one of the sleaziest companies during their hay day?
> 
> Just as bad as people believing when Miyamoto was covering his ass for calling Donkey Kong Country fans shallow.



He said what he said but i can't not agree with him to some extent. 

I'm not going to say they are depressed though  

I spent my time leveling up in the well light rooms while listening to some nice music.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> While the company is stronger financially it's reputation has declined among the masses. Nintendo isn't as respected as they once were. Seeing that made his heart skip more beats than it should .



I'm not sure if you're joking lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 20, 2013)

He isnt^

Yamauchi died of pneumonia, guess his DNA broke down :<

Dont worry Satoru Iwata was raised by Yamauchi, Im sure he'll do right by him.

Now someone get me that Iwata quote


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He isnt^
> 
> Yamauchi died of pneumonia, guess his DNA broke down :<
> 
> ...


----------



## creative (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks for making my nintendo 64 not shit with that sick-ass port of megaman legends,you old dog. R.I.P


----------

